
Three surprises with bc - fogus
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/07/14/bc-math-library/
======
jimfl
One surprise, the Twitter account @bc_l will run 'bc -l' on anything you
direct message to it. I wonder how many such Twitter accounts there are.

